# DNS Lookup braucht sehr lange

## doedel

Hi,

ich hab hier im Büro mit meinem Gentoo Rechner Probleme, aber nur mit diesem, mit Windows und meinem Laptop mit Gentoo funktionierts ohne Probleme.

Wenn ich im Browser eine Seite öffnen will, dauert das bis zu 10 Sekunden bis er mit dem Lookup fertig ist, danach läuft alles wie geschmiert. Auch braucht der NTP-Client und SSH auf meinen Rechner zuhause so lange, so wie ich das bisher sehen konnte, alles was domains auflösen soll.

Hier mal ein Beispiel, die komplette Wartezeit (ca. 5 Sekunden hier in diesem Beispiel) ist bei "Resolving google.de...", nach ca. 5 Sekunden gehts dann weiter.

```
# time wget google.de

--2011-12-19 21:48:56--  http://google.de/

Resolving google.de... 173.194.69.105, 173.194.69.147, 173.194.69.103, ...

Connecting to google.de|173.194.69.105|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: http://www.google.de/ [following]

--2011-12-19 21:49:01--  http://www.google.de/

Resolving www.google.de... 173.194.69.106, 173.194.69.105, 173.194.69.147, ...

Reusing existing connection to google.de:80.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: unspecified [text/html]

Saving to: `index.html.3'

    [ <=>                                                  

2011-12-19 21:49:01 (170 KB/s) - `index.html.3' saved [11820]

real    0m5.453s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.003s
```

ALLERDINGS geht ein "dig google.de" rasend schnell:

```

# dig google.de

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1 <<>> google.de

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 21137

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 6, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;google.de.                     IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

google.de.              223     IN      A       173.194.69.103

google.de.              223     IN      A       173.194.69.99

google.de.              223     IN      A       173.194.69.147

google.de.              223     IN      A       173.194.69.106

google.de.              223     IN      A       173.194.69.105

google.de.              223     IN      A       173.194.69.104

;; Query time: 44 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1)

;; WHEN: Mon Dec 19 21:51:21 2011

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 123

```

Die IP Konfiguration kommt per DHCP:

```

# ifconfig eth1

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.0.115  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::6e62:6dff:fed7:8484  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 6c:62:6d:d7:84:84  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 166675  bytes 242449566 (231.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 103436  bytes 7640234 (7.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 42  base 0xe000  

# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

nameserver 192.168.0.1

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth1

```

Die Netzwerkkarte eth0 ist für embedded-Basteleien hier am Schreibtisch. Es ändert sich nichts, wenn ich die Karte mit ifconfig eth0 down abschalte.

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

enable_ipv6_eth1="false"

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.3/8" )

```

Hier mal Auszugsweise meine Dienste, nur die, die etwas mit Netzwerk/Internet zu tun haben:

```

Runlevel: default

 NetworkManager                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 lighttpd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 mpd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpcbind                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Der NetworkManager läuft, damit ich das KDE-Applett verwenden kann, aber auch wenn ich den abschalte ist das Verhalten das Selbe.

Mein Router hier ist ein Netgear DG834B, in dessen Webinterface konnte ich nichts verdächtiges finden. DynDNS habe ich versuchsweise ausgeschalten, aber hat nichts gebracht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hierbei weiterhelfen...

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, etwas ungewöhnlich. DynDNS ist was anderes, das hat damit nix zu tun. auch der Networkmanager (zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie) hat damit nix zu tun.

ich würde mal verifizieren, ob unter windows derselbe dns-server eingestellt ist. Falls da ein anderer eingestellt ist, liegts wohl am router, aber vermutlich ist da der selbe wie am Gentoosystem.

Oh, und das hat zwar (vermute ich) nix mit deinem Problem zu tun, aber wenn du NetwokManager verwendest, dann solltest du keine net.* skripte starten(und auch verhindern, das sie von udev gestartet werden), es sei denn, du konfiguriest sie im Networkmanager als unmanaged (oder wie auch immer das heißt), aber wenn du keine deiner nics von NetworkManager verwalten lässt, für was brauchst du ihn dann?

----------

## doedel

Den Networkmanager hab ich für WLAN, welches ab und zu mal eingesteckt wird, brauchts aber nicht unbedingt, ich hab den NM jetzt komplett aus den Runlevels rauschgeschmissen. 

Der DNS Server ist wie der Gateway in Windows und Linux, sowie an allen anderen Rechnern, die per DHCP ihre Konfiguration bekommen 192.168.0.1 - der Router.

DynDNS hab ich nur Testweise rausgeschmissen, um zu sehen ob es vielleicht daran liegt.

----------

## Christian99

oh, ja für wlan ist NetworkManager ganz praktisch. Aber der manager ist nur dafür zuständig, eine Verbindung herzustellen. der kann (dürfte) keinen Einfluss auf die dns auflösung haben.

wie lange dauerts denn, wenn du zweimal hintereinander "ping google.de" machst? gehts da das zweitemal schneller?

----------

## doedel

Beim zweiten Mal gehts ordentlich, aber nur innerhalb der ersten ca. 20 Sekunden, ich glaube so lange behält er sich die aufgelöste IP noch...

Ebenso im Browser.

----------

## Christian99

dann probiere doch mal direkt einen "richtigen" dns server auf deinem rechner einzutragen. hier (ganz unten) eine kleine liste http://www.ccc.de/censorship/dns-howto/

----------

## boospy

Der Google geht immer "8.8.8.8"

Was hast du denn in deiner /etc/nsswitch.conf eingetragen? Zeile hosts:

lg

boospy

----------

